# Image pairing app- Designing an app to associate letter pairings with images



## minime12358 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello-

David Weisiger and I are beginning to design an application that will basically have a large set of images with a subtitle of the letter pairings. I am going to start by putting this out for windows 7 phones, but i will later expand to iPhones and androids. I was thinking of using all pairs from Chris' guide: http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html 
I was hoping to see if anyone would be truly interested in this app, I know Chris mentioned how he has his flash cards that he uses. Also, any suggestions/ changes in the pairings would be appreciated.

Asa Kaplan


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow great idea. Ryan Reese recently started a thread of a compilation of BLD letter pair lists. Look there for ideas as well as chris's site.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 28, 2011)

Does this make use of a spaced repetition algorithm? I didn't memorize a image list but I know there are programs that could be used for this like AnkiDroid, which I use for associating pairs with algs.


----------



## riffz (Jan 28, 2011)

Unless you can customize which images are used I don't think it'll be much help. There are already cue card applications that have the functionality that you describe, as well as learning algorithms as aron mentioned.

I don't mean to be a downer, but I wouldn't want you to waste your time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Crap, I don't have that phone, nor do I see myself getting it in the near future

Interesting for sure, but I am having no problems memorizing currently.


----------



## Raffael (Jan 28, 2011)

i find this very interesting.
just some questions:
1. could you make it run on windows 5 phones and windows xp?
2. could it be possible to insert small images rather than the letter pairs?
(i'm working on an all-images memo-system)
3. will it be possible to insert own content?
(since the stuff one thinks of on his own will stick to his memory much better)


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 28, 2011)

Read this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23782-An-idea-to-a-blindtrainer-program
for my and some other persons opinions on what would be a good trainer.

I want to go from my own pre-decided pictures, and than as fast as possible connect them to my own pre-decided algorithm. But I don't use that phone, but would it be too hard to make it for windows computer?


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 29, 2011)

To the ones that are interested- I can hopefully make it for as many platforms as possible. The reason i was going to make it for phones is that it is more portable and easily obtainable then the flash cards that chris has mentioned. Any ideas that have been mentioned can definitely be put into use, depending on how hard it is to program


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want to spread it as much as possible, I think that iphone and android is better than windows phones. Me personally don't know anyone wwith a windows OS.


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 30, 2011)

maybe you can also make the option of adding your own pairs


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess i was being a little selfish with doing WP7 first xD. Ok, I already have the SDK and am able to sell apps for wp7 though, but ill try to get it so that i can do more phones/ make a pc app.


----------

